# Best Preferable Sites to Buy Swans M200MKII?



## shreeux (Feb 21, 2017)

I chose Swans M200MKII speakers...But the price is varied...


*Swans M200MKII*


*Amazon = 20,171.00**

ProAudioHome = 18,500

HiFinage = 18,114*


Which sites are the safest buy and good delivery without any damage?


----------



## image (Feb 21, 2017)

You can buy it from HiFinage. They are authorized to sell it. 

In fact, on Amazon also, the seller is Hifinage @20171 after adding Amazon commission.


----------



## shreeux (Feb 21, 2017)

image said:


> You can buy it from HiFinage. They are authorized to sell it.
> 
> In fact, on Amazon also, the seller is Hifinage @20171 after adding Amazon commission.



Ok, Thanks for reply...!!!


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 22, 2017)

ProAudioHome is a registered seller of Swan speakers as well.


----------



## shreeux (Feb 23, 2017)

*i63.tinypic.com/2m64i2h.jpg


I got Message from ProAudioHome, Swans M200MKII 2.0  was sold out.


"So they offer Demo Unit under sale with special discount."


Is it reliable to buy?

Pls, Suggest any other query ask?


----------



## image (Feb 23, 2017)

Depends on how much discount. 

ProAudioHome can be trusted surely. Ask them about condition and insist on actual photographs.


----------



## shreeux (Feb 24, 2017)

ProAudioHome now replied, 

*i65.tinypic.com/2ekklxe.jpg


----------



## shreeux (Feb 24, 2017)

image said:


> Depends on how much discount.
> 
> ProAudioHome can be trusted surely. Ask them about condition and insist on actual photographs.



Yes, Asked current status of photos..Still waiting for that...


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 24, 2017)

shreeux said:


> *i63.tinypic.com/2m64i2h.jpg
> 
> 
> I got Message from ProAudioHome, Swans M200MKII 2.0  was sold out.
> ...



you can trust them.


----------



## shreeux (Feb 24, 2017)

anirbandd said:


> you can trust them.



Yes...Awaiting for good offer.


----------



## shreeux (Feb 27, 2017)

Now they give final offer for Rs.14800/-
Also, post photos of current status


Any Suggestions?




*thumb.ibb.co/id77Aa/SWANM200_KII_1.jpg *thumb.ibb.co/fp8Eqa/SWANM200_KII_2.jpg *thumb.ibb.co/bMZXbF/SWANM200_KII_3.jpg *thumb.ibb.co/dSe9Ov/SWANM200_KII_4.jpg *thumb.ibb.co/b1p9Ov/SWANM200_KII_5.jpg
Click the above the photos for bigger image for better visibility.

RCA CABLE is lookalike local?



Other than anything to ask?


Any Suggestions?


----------



## shreeux (Mar 1, 2017)

ProAudioHome just Update...after my query, How long in the demo...

*i.imgur.com/RBeBlb9.png


----------



## shreeux (Mar 1, 2017)

Just paid through NEFT.

Thanks to all FMs.


----------



## shreeux (Mar 1, 2017)

PC >> Soundcard or DAC >> Swans M200MKII

Like, upgrade once for all decent External Soundcard or DAC for Swans M200MKII.
Any suggestions?


----------



## shreeux (Mar 6, 2017)

Finally received the product Swans M200MKII from ProAudioHome via FEDEX.
Offer 14500/- Demo piece. 

Set Up Link here....*Swans M200MKII **Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet*



*i.imgur.com/VlrTJU9.jpg


----------



## shreeux (Mar 7, 2017)

After setup hears some music and plays action movies...The sound was very good...But I feel some vibration on the table...!!!


So, Now like to purchase speaker stand 10" inch height or made in local
and
Isolation pad or Vibration pad for speakers....where I get cheaply?


----------



## shreeux (Mar 7, 2017)

Now facing another problem my local surge Protector shows indication of "Neutral open". I need to check all junction box with an electrician.

If use like this it will affect my Swans M200MKII?

Before that, I need buy for Branded Spike/Surge Protector.

Now confuse to buy with Indicator or without Indicator.

Pls Suggest.

Budget 1.5...If good will extend.



*i.imgur.com/swAr10s.jpg

*i.imgur.com/rxRS3W5.jpg


----------



## shreeux (Mar 17, 2017)

Even though select BELKIN Essential Series 8-Socket Surge Protector

Finally bought MX Surge Protector for 1100/- Due to EMI/RFI filter...Next will be Belkin for TV set.







*i.imgur.com/RLkJGaD.jpg

*i.imgur.com/JLyGO23.jpg


*i.imgur.com/6i53QkN.jpg


----------



## shreeux (Mar 17, 2017)

shreeux said:


> Now they give final offer for Rs.14800/-
> Also, post photos of current status
> 
> 
> ...







For time being bought MX cables @ Rs.170/-

*i.imgur.com/4CKzZ0W.jpg


----------



## TheProfessor1987 (May 4, 2017)

Hello friends, according to my knowledge. The Swans M200MKII has been succeeded by the Swans M200A model, which has the option of Bluetooth connectivity. I am posting the technical specifications of the M200A below. 

System Type: Two-way 4th order vented speaker system

Drivers Configuration: 5.25" woofer, 0.8" tweeter

Frequency Range: 56Hz-20kHz 

Distortion: 80Hz-20kHz ≤1%(85dB/1m)

Filter: Passive crossover filter 

Rated Power: 35W RMS/Channel， 70W RMS/ Dual Channel

Crossover frequency: 1.7kHz

Bass Adjust: ±3dB

Treble Adjust: ±3dB

Signal-to-Noise: >85dB 

Input sensitivity: 650mV

Input impedance: 22kΩ

Bluetooth: Ver4.0+EDR

Dimension (W×H×D): 192×230×350mm

Net Weight: 13.5kg

Finish: wood/black matte finish


The Swans M200A is retailing at Proaudiohome.com


----------



## shreeux (May 4, 2017)

TheProfessor1987 said:


> Hello friends, according to my knowledge. The Swans M200MKII has been succeeded by the Swans M200A model, which has the option of Bluetooth connectivity. I am posting the technical specifications of the M200A below.



Read post no.15...Already bought Swans M200MKII


----------



## TheProfessor1987 (May 19, 2017)

Here is the complete review of Swans M200A

Best Speaker in the 20K Range? HiVi Swans M200A Review


----------



## TheProfessor1987 (Jun 22, 2017)

There's a pre-GST sale on ALL products listed at proaudiohome.com (official distributor for Swans, Hifiman). Good chance to grab M10/M200A/M50W etc. at 10% discounted price. Code: MONSOON10

Just received this email from them:

FLAT 10% Off At proaudiohome.com
Dear Music Lover,

Proaudiohome is happy to announce a flat 10% discount on all products. 

We hope that this exclusive offer will make your Monsoon more Musical....


Use Code MONSOON10 at checkout and get 10% off on each and every audio product at Proaudiohome.com, be it headphones, speakers, home theaters, amplifiers and so on. 

You can redeem the code as many times as you want, until 12 PM JUNE 30th. 

This is the last chance to buy your favorite audio gear before GST takes effect and prices go up. Happy Listening! 


----------------------------------------------------xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx-------------------------------------------------------

I logged onto proaudiohome.com website and there is no banner notifying visitors about the sale. Looks like the offer was made available only through newsletter to subscribers. 

However, I added a random earphone to the cart and applied coupon code and it worked. 

So seems legit


----------

